# Best possible Desktop PC for home use within 25000-30000 INR



## sandynator (Feb 5, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:*Microsoft office Suite, Adobe reader, Internet surfing on 2 browsers simultaneously & each having approx 10 tabs, Watching HD Movies & Playing music continuously on Weekends,
Not a gamers but may try some older games prior to 2010-11  *

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *Actually my budget is just Rs.27000 for PC only but can extent upto Rs.33000- Rs.35000 if I get good 2.1 Speakers & Sound card if necessary.*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*No*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Already have Windows 7. May get Win 8 or Win 10 later.
Will experiment with different Linux Distros, Zorin OS...  *

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1TB will Suffice as I already have 1 TB external drive with USB 3*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Will be buying 22 inch full HD IPS LED Monitor most preferably Dell S2240L or something better in same budget. *

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *Will be buying all components as my current system will be 8 yrs old this July.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *In next 10-15 days or may be early also* 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *Will be done by Assembler Or a Friend*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *I'm from Mumbai & comfortable buying online or offline whichever is cheaper.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *Upgrading from my current Core 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ & Intel 946 M/B so config should be decently above it.
       Want Motherboard with USB 3 & HDMI Port Or DVI Port as per the Monitor connectivity.
       In my budget I feel Intel 4th gen Dualcore 3220 or Core i3 may fit but I'm open for AMD config too if its equally powerful & energy efficient*


Few weeks back I was at Lamington road Market & got following quotation from Prime ABGB 

Intel Dual Core G3220 4th gen. @ *3500*
Gigabyte H81 S2PH                @ *4200*
4gb Kingstom ram 1600           @ *2600*
1TB WD green HDD                 @ *3550*
LG DVD Writer                        @ * 950*
Circle 546 Cabinetwith SMPS     @ *1700*
Microsoft KB/ mouse combo set  @ *950*
BenQ 2245z monitor                  @*7500*

Dell S2240L   @*8500* from another local shop.  

Guys please suggest me some powerful PC config which can go on for another 7-8 years .
*If getting good config then can compromise on speakers & sound card but Final cost should not go beyond Rs.35000/- including Speakers & Sound Card. *
Thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

Modified the forum's 30 gaming config.


*Processor*AMD FX 4300*5,600**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3*4,700**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*Zotac GT 730 1 GB DDR5*4,900**Power Supply*Antec BP300*2,200**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
*3,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**35,050*



You won't require a separate Sound card IMO. just use normal 2.1 speakers with it.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks bro Actually was keen on getting AMD but.....

Is this GFX required?
 I may not play any games. Any other good AMD Motherboard with built in decent graphics??

BTW is Logitech MK200 combo good? offlate had got basic mouse M100 which failed in 2yrs. I had very good 5 yrs exp. with my earlier basic Microsoft KB Mouse combo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Thanks bro Actually was keen on getting AMD but.....
> 
> Is this GFX required?
> I may not play any games. Any other good AMD Motherboard with built in decent graphics??
> ...



> AMD CPUs don't have integrated graphics and on-board graphics are crap so you don need a GPU.

> MK200 keyboard is okay but mouse is very unergonomic. I strongly recommend getting some other mouse.

> I'd suggest an i3 config instead. The reason being FX 4300 is old adn not as good as an i3. Also you need the extra cores of FX 4300.


*Processor*Intel i3 4150*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH*4,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Antec BP300*2,200**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,750*


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi   [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],

I also recommend you to go with the harshilsharma63 configuration because the AMD CPU doesn't have the integrated graphics. For future proofing (7-8 years), I’d suggest you to go with the better MOBO.

Example: 1) MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming.   2) Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H. 



> Microsoft office Suite, Adobe reader, Internet surfing on 2 browsers simultaneously & each having approx 10 tabs, Watching HD Movies & Playing music continuously on Weekends,
> Not a gamers but may try some older games prior to 2010-11.



Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green. The WD Green drive used for computing like Storage, normal usage and etc. The WD Green models are available from 500GB to 6TB. To check the specification of WD Green, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers  

Hope it helps.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] 
Thanks bro.
Even I feel intel config is suitable for my purpose. 
Just wanted to know if there is vast major difference in Pentium G3220 or its latest chip & Core i3. If there is not much of a difference then later on I may add up gfx card to play games on low or mid settings not sure though.... 

I will better go with Microsoft KB/Mouse combo as had good exp. with it & loved the feedback of KB.

Also do you think a separate PSU & cabinet necessary for Pentium or core i3 ?? 
The guy at Prime ABGB told be to get Circle 546 if not getting Gfx card.

  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
Thank for your comment. 
Are H81 Or B85 motherboards not of good built quality??
I do not see myself doing any heavy tasks except may be MINOR GAMING down next 7-8 yrs. So do you think getting the mobos you suggested worth??
I guess they are very costly but I can add upto Rs.1000 more for B85 or better mobos if really required.
BTW the guys at prime also suggested WD Green. Still unsure which one to get Blue OR Green??

Finally thanks to all who replied & further comment from other members would be appreciated.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi    [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],

The reason to suggest the latest MOBO, because of the future proofing rig. Example: In the future you want to add the GPU, RAM or other card in system, If you have the latest MOBO that means in future, you can add-on a second GPU card or RAM for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO. 

The H81 and B85 motherboards are also better built quality, there is no issue you can also choose that for your build. 



> BTW the guys at prime also suggested WD Green. Still unsure which one to get Blue OR Green??



As per your requirement, just go with the WD Green.   

Good luck.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

Chances for gaming are quite minimal & can compromise it but may add up ram & good Sound card + amp along with good speakers later on.

Now just wanted to know *how much difference is in performance between Core i3 4150 & Pentium G3220*??  

*Is it worth to spend 2x on core i3*??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

i3 4150 is hyperthreaded, means you get 2 threads per core, while G3220 has 1 thread per core.

Intel Pentium G3220 vs Core i3 4150


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],

The difference between Intel Pentium G3220 and Intel I3 4150 is a Hyper-Threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously. The Intel I3 4150 operating frequency of the microprocessor is higher than the frequency of the Intel G3220 CPU, as a result this Core I3-4150 has better performance in most applications. It supports AES, or Advanced Encryption Standard, instructions. The Intel Pentium G3220 is 2% more energy efficient than the I3-4150 processor. The main difference is that Intel Pentium G3220 CPU support memory up to 1333MHz and Intel I3 4150 CPU support memory up to 1600MHz.

For more information about CPU comparison, you may refer to the link below

ARK | Compare Intel® Products

Hope it helps.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

*Update: Will book it by Today or Tomorrow*

*So if Core i3 is better & worth spending double then will get it...
*
Guys just need final suggestion on following components.

1.*Motherboard* 
H81 with HDMI & USB 3
OR
B85 with HDMI & USB 3

2.* RAM 1600 MHz*
4GB or 2x2GB & Which brand is better & please mention particular model compatible for I3 4150 & M/B which I will go for.

3.* HDD*
1TB WD Blue or Green
If there is some thing better spending few hundreds then please do mention.  

4. *Cabinet & PSU*
Should I go with *Circle CC546 with 400 watts PSU @1700*??
Or
PrimeABGB had quoted *Antec BP450 @1950*
Which cabinet without PSU is better in terms of sturdiness & looks around 1k?

5. *Optical Drive*
Is Asus better to LG/Sony/SamDung ??

6. *Monitor/ 22 inch LED IPS TV & HDMI Cable*
Dell S2240L is most preferred so suggest me some good HDMI cable.
If there is reasonable cheap LED IPS 22 inch TV then do mention..

7. *Sturdy Keyboard & Mouse Combo set*
Our Cute Little Devil manhandles it.
 Logitech M100 Mouse gave up in 1.5 yrs.
Logitech K100 classic Keyboard's few keys are missing as it easily comes out.
Please suggest some good durable combo with media keys. *Mostly inclined to Microsoft -Wired Desktop 600* 


*One Big Confusion?? Asking because this will be long term investment.....*

Should I get 22 inch Full HD LED TV OR Monitor & later on Add TV Tuner card??
Are there any TVs which have Picture in picture feature so that I can Access PC & Tv Simultaneously??

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] & [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]

Guys Please suggest me for final components...
Are B85 boards superior to H81 & worth spending extra bucks??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2015)

> i3 is definitely worth spending a bit more money on.

> B85 has more SATA3 ports, more RAM slots and more USB 3.0 headers. If you don't need those features then H81 is just fine.

> I'd prefer 2x2 GB as you can raun them in dual channel mode. Also if one stick gets damaged you can still survive on the other.

> Prefer WD Blue. If you are unable to find it then get Seagate Barracuda.

> Don't get that crap PSU bundled with cabinet. Antec BP is fine. For 1 k you can only get local cabinets. All are just fine for a basic PC.

> No idea about optical drives. They don't get used much anyways. Get whatever cheapest.

> Dell S2240L is best one available in it's budget.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 7, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
Thanks lot bro...
Just final call on best PSU within 2000-2200 range??
*Prime ABGB has quoted 2000 INR for Antec BP450PS*. Is it the best in 2000??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 7, 2015)

it is a new product in the market and according to the specs, it has 75% efficiency. should do good,but vp450p at a little more higher price would be better.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 7, 2015)

Is corsair vs450 better to the mentioned antec's?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Never. Not sure about bp450ps as it is just a new entrant,but I seriously hope it is better than vs as vs is considered to be a very low end psu.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 7, 2015)

Just got dell s2240l .
Remaining system will be completed by Monday or Tuesday.
They guy at prime was insisting to get corsair vs450 as he mentioned problems are solved...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 7, 2015)

congo  do post some pics.
get vp450p and you will be fine.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks, not yet opened the pack. 
Will post few pics after completion of entire system.

Stuck up with psu & hdd 
Vp450p unavailable at prime so waiting for 2 days.
Wd blue not in stock just green available & segate.
Mostly inclined towards wd green as had bad experience with segate 500 gb hdd bought in 2009 which went kaput by March 2012 & had to spend 21000 inr for data back up from a data forensic expert & 1tb external segate hdd.

Had to rush up at some other place so avoided getting something in haste. 
May even get circle cc546 with smps for time being & upgrade smps next month.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2015)

Update:
Almost finalised the components. I had to get segate 7200 rpm hdd as wd blue unavailable 

cabinet(circle cc546) @1000

SMPS / PSU 
Antec VP 450P         @2450

Intel i3 4150              @7200

Gigabyte H81 S2PH   @4050

4 GB Ram Kingston 
hyper x 1600mhz.      @2350

HDD 1 TB segate 
barracuda 7200.        @3450

LG DVD Writer           @900

Microsoft wired 600 
kb/mouse combo      @825


Will try my luck tomorrow for wd blue...


On sunday i.e. 7th Feb booked edifier c2 @3342 from snapdeal on COD  as could not resist the pricing. I had always seen it above 4000. Off late hearing lots of negative news about snapdeal order & damaged speakers due to poor services by ecom express logistics....
Monday morning got relieved after msg from go javaas that my package is handled by them & will reach at my place on or before 13th Feb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats man! post pics.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks to all of you guys. Without your help this could not be possible.

Prime abgb is assembling the system so I cannot show individual items pics may post the images of empty boxes.  

Got an basic mx power strip & mx HDMI 26awg 3mtr cable for monitor. I hope that will suffice...

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/09/cf0c3105f0e535d0f7e737bb094320ee.jpg
Surprised to see that nothing about IPS panel mentioned on the dell 2240l box.

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/09/d3edb2bc55ac6d957b60a1afaa86c27b.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/09/f15ca065ce332533e96d596c2bfe29d3.jpg


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys can you suggest some quality branded mouse pads around 200 inr which should not slip from table & washable or cleaned easily..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Guys can you suggest some quality branded mouse pads around 200 inr which should not slip from table & washable or cleaned easily..


 
You can easily get a personalized mouse pad where the design ordered by you from printvenue.com
I got mine for Rs.200 where the design is based on Triss Merigold of Witcher fame. I can wash it and use it again.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2015)

congo 
you could have tried assembling yourself though!


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2015)

Ya infact I could have done that with some help of an friend but my 3.5 yrs old nephew wouldn't have let us do that & moreover at present there is construction work going on in plot adjacent to our apartment so lots of dust around.  
Btw primeabgb assembled it for free....

Bit busy till weekend so will install Windows later & update you with more pics


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2015)

okay. no problem


----------



## sandynator (Feb 11, 2015)

Returned the earlier 3metre HDMI cable & got 1.5 metre of same quality. 
Got an better 5 socket mx spike & surge protector(no idea if it really works as mentioned) by returning earlier basic power strip.

Some more pics...
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/42dc8efd4ed9c6d18583faf4c847080f.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/ba481287b03c1bf0a922856d843ebba8.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/88d3a6f560953a0b51ccb4db0f017758.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/c1f3a3b3cd718df86549dc478976d89f.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/13a34886fce5d81dda0d86d84aab9ffa.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Guys can you suggest some quality branded mouse pads around 200 inr which should not slip from table & washable or cleaned easily..



Go for the digiflip control edition mousepad, its available for Rs 250, and it is just as good as (almost) as a CM mousepad that costs 2X


Anyways, congrats on the rig


----------



## sandynator (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks...
Nothing special here poor man's  basic rig

I had seen that mouse pad on flipkart yesterday but may get one from dragonwars @299 which is worth 550 inr


----------



## sandynator (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys bit of a problem...
Any help would be appreciated. 
I'm unable to connect my dell S2240l to gigabyte s2ph through HDMI cable.  
Am I missing something or any drivers to be installed??
Any specific HDMI cable required? 
else my cable is faulty...

*EDIT:*
Problem solved ...The HDMI cable is very thick so it was not connected properly on monitor & moreover the cable holder on the back created problem


----------



## sandynator (Feb 16, 2015)

Few components added
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/e96899979e9dc91a5bd891b8ab856309.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/91f2f3e6e99ca0cdc28effdcaa3854b6.jpg

Final images of the rig....
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/7d9b42d343410c6f6fbdc36ab71234d1.jpg
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/3676b45d844ef72a256e1e91c5ccdc9a.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/53f0620e794dd85850def19bbad50378.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/5c933d298785cae3fa85adbb52595fae.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/f74d024fe70949dd1b89fb0f68c5dcdc.jpg

There is front fan provision on circle cc546 cabinet but no idea how do I access it. Prime assembler fitted it on side for air intake 
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/a6f409723dd5affab09ef78846bff0c5.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/01c56eb8b50572930c3363d21ff39c83.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/484dc0b9614f58bd994a146453c7722b.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/404a75e81d44e41aae14573e3ce1c022.jpg
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/a69e3ac10a67aceac5d9f7c438b5084d.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/b545d65254187e8b85290fa628b831b4.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/e2f358526563cc4bb24d6d1af4f7efcc.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/716dcf02afa9b034fbcfd40e60b1b69d.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/8f9f08771d1230f77fd0c41d8386aa9e.jpg

Final system up & running...
Thanks to all of you guys...
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/8d8ab9682c2526c253c71448c2026472.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2015)

^How is that mousepad ? A short description ?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^How is that mousepad ? A short description ?


I just got it an hour back. I'm not an gamer so cannot judge it..
But it feels very smooth, very good grip & can be cleaned using damp cloth as mentioned on package.

On looks front did not liked much.
It was impulsive buying, Decided this one due to good user reviews than 249 worth digiflip pad.

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/0a1dd1776b6c4be511d0cadc9ca51857.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/ebd36857052d9c203101cfd2477464bd.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/16/ac95bcce266474f86e626d315537a452.jpg

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] 
Do check images of Circle cc546.
Can post few more if necessary. 

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT:
Forgive my poor Photographic skills & my device Asus Zenfone 5. Really missing my Redmi 1s for its image quality


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2015)

nicee pics .
enjoy your pc .


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION], 

Nice pics. I really like your cable management


----------

